
Show HN: BOOLR – A digital logic simulator - GGBRW
http://boolr.me
======
GGBRW
Last year we wanted to make a working computer in a simulator for a school
project. We had learned something about digital logic, and we planned to build
a computer in a digital logic simulator. We had tried many simulators, but we
couldn't find what we were looking for. That's why we decided to make our own
simulator, BOOLR, with electron and JavaScript. Because we were quite new to
programming, it was quite buggy and slow, but it was much better looking and
easier to use than other simulators.

Now, one year later, we have gained much more programming experience and we
decided to start building a second version that is stable and fast enough for
professional use. We are really exited for this project. We have huge plans
and it will take a lot of time, but we hope we can make a lot of people happy
with it and help people learn more about digital electronics.

If you have any suggestion for new features or changes, please do not hesitate
to contact us on GitHub or send us an e-mail at info.boolr@gmail.com.

~~~
amelius
Nice work.

One question: were you able to simulate the full working computer (that you
originally planned to make) in this simulator?

And some advice: you might want to gain some experience in hardware languages
such as VHDL/Verilog/System-C. Then you'll quickly learn that the best tool
for designing real digital logic isn't drawing diagrams. But for education
purposes, those diagrams are still very helpful of course.

~~~
OnACoffeeBreak
Looks like they did. Take a look under "Download Boards" part of the site.

------
mrguyorama
I also wanted to make a computer in a logic simulator. However, I found
[http://www.cburch.com/logisim/](http://www.cburch.com/logisim/) was good
enough for my needs. It allowed me to create a 16bit simple cpu and run it at
about 4khz. You can even create custom components in javascript so that things
like memory modules aren't just giant arrays of simulator-time wasting flip-
flops.

Unfortunately, logisim has been abandoned by its creator

------
yunyu
Wow, this is pretty cool, I can definitely see myself using this over Quartus
for experimentation. It would be even better if it supported displaying logic
gates in the ANSI style:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:ANSI_logic_gates](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:ANSI_logic_gates)

------
_pmf_
I've used QUCS for this purpopse, which allows inclusion of Verilog/VHDL
modules via FreeHDL.

------
Existenceblinks
Nice. Good to know that this is a high school project. I was in university
already when heavily used Xilinx to wire those logic gates, flip-flop, Mux
etc. And burnt it down to FPGA, pretty fun.

Does your high school teach Digital Circuit & Logic Design, like, K-map,
Quine–McCluskey?

------
childintime
To move components use Ctrl and Left-drag. Also works for the background.

~~~
GGBRW
That’s right! You can also scroll around by moving the mouse with the middle
mouse button down.

------
childintime
How to rewire? "Remove connection" and then wire again?

~~~
GGBRW
Yes, unfortunately there is no easier option to rewire... We will definitely
make a more efficient and more stable wiring system in BOOLR 2.0 with also,
for example, options to draw many wires at once.

------
pkaye
Its pretty old now but has anyone tried out Tk Gate?

------
iampims
This is very impressive

------
zeusk
You should try Logism!

~~~
godelmachine
May I ask whats Logism?

~~~
zeusk
A cheeky name for logisim:
[http://www.cburch.com/logisim/](http://www.cburch.com/logisim/)

